

Time Warner Cable says there's no consumer demand for gigabit internet - trustfundbaby
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/27/4036128/time-warner-cable-no-consumer-demand-for-fiber-gigabit-internet

======
gpayan
I am happy to see that Time Warner Cable knows what people want. Other people
that knew what people wanted:

\- Sir William Preece, chief engineer of the British Post Office (1876): “The
Americans have need of the telephone, but we do not. We have plenty of
messenger boys.”

\- H.M. Warner, Warner Bros. (1927): “Who the hell wants to hear actors talk”

\- Ken Olson, President & Founder of Digital Equipment Corp (1977): “There is
no reason anyone would want a computer in their home”

\- Steve Ballmer, CEO Microsoft (2012): “Surface is the tablet people want”

Source: <http://www.rinkworks.com/said/predictions.shtml>

